# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  is 43 to old, need help please

## joe the boss

time for me to jump in the water. and yes i am a newbie to this. 43 yrs old.
5'9 215lb- bloated gut and a weak a$$ core.with some fat. also i need help with my diet. the other areas are good. my doc gave me prescrip for test cyp. i take 1 cc amonth. i want to know what can i do to step it up. i keep reading about cycles but i dont understand the conversions for cc's to mg or ml. should i split the 1 cc dose up 4 dosages or what. i dont think 1 cc a week sounds right. ok you can stop laughing already cause you know i am new to this but i am trying to get going the right way. i would like to get to about 225lbs. no six pack needed just want to be able to come out of my shirt at the beach . and shut up my daughter who is always making fun of my stomach. thanks for the help. remember- always go hard or stay home. oh yeah will i need a pct aftrewards.

----------


## yannick35

Why is everyone saying that someone who is 40 years old is too old, i must admit that at 38 i have a bit more acking joints, i still have a bit of back pain but i still feel quite good.

Most of my friends who train at the gym are all over 40, natural and they look amazing.

For someone who trains its never too old, go at your own pace, and you will be surprised of what your body can do.

I been involved in martial arts when i was younger at 21 i could do well over 50 push ups, i started doing P90X about 6 months ago, not the full workout but part of it, i was able do to 8 push ups the first time, my face was red as hell and i was huffing and puffing. Now i can easly hit 50 push ups again and when doing the full program do around 30 push ups for all the 6 varition in the workout.

I feel that many people who are in the mid life crisis should try P90X its a complete program with streching, intense cardio, yoga an hour and a half, weight training, bodyweight exercises, plyometrics and so much more with complete diet.

When my back is fully cured and pain free i am doing the full program, look at Tony Horton now 52 years old he looks amazing.

----------


## Vettester

> time for me to jump in the water. and yes i am a newbie to this. 43 yrs old.
> 5'9 215lb- bloated gut and a weak a$$ core.with some fat. also i need help with my diet. the other areas are good. my doc gave me prescrip for test cyp. i take 1 cc amonth. i want to know what can i do to step it up. i keep reading about cycles but i dont understand the conversions for cc's to mg or ml. should i split the 1 cc dose up 4 dosages or what. i dont think 1 cc a week sounds right. ok you can stop laughing already cause you know i am new to this but i am trying to get going the right way. i would like to get to about 225lbs. no six pack needed just want to be able to come out of my shirt at the beach . and shut up my daughter who is always making fun of my stomach. thanks for the help. remember- always go hard or stay home. oh yeah will i need a pct aftrewards.


Joe, welcome to the site. I sure hope 43 isn't too old, because that's my age. I'm in better overall shape than I've ever been in my life!

Did the doc give you the script after running lab work? Do you have low "T" levels? Honestly, your doc isn't helping you with giving you 1 shot per month. Half life on cyp is 7-to-8 days. So, what you can expect to experience is a nice little peak then it will drop, drop, drop. My TRT program consists of 150mg/weekly (has been 200mg/wk in the past). Some members even break it up to 2x week to avoid the dips, but I've been just fine at 1x. 

Talk to your doctor and tell him your concern about 1/2 life. Additionally, the amount you're on won't provide any real impact even if you broke it up into weekly dosages of 50mg. If you end up increasing your dosage you need to also look estrogen related issues. On your BW, your doc should be running a estradiol test (E2). One of testosterone 's sides is that it converts to E2. This needs to be addressed and controlled, especially if you're saying that you are a guy that is trying to chop BF. 

Yes, diet is key. There's a ton of information on this site that can help you with this, exercise, and the HRT forum where you will find me a lot of the time.
Good luck!

----------


## joe the boss

yeah my dr did do labwork on me. and you are 100% right i start of good then i crash. she is my General practicioner. i am going to tell her that the way my meds are admminstered, is not really helping me. the only place i am fat is in the gut. lol. and i am trying to find the right diet. you info really helped me. i knew that that 1 cc was not not going to be enough. my sister gives me the injections . i plan to sit down with my dr and talk all this over. once again, thank alot. oh yeah i forgot to mention that i take synthroid for my hyperthroid.

----------


## Vettester

Dealing with a female doc on this stuff is tough! I've been through the same thing in the past. They just don't relate. You might ask to see if she can refer you to an endo or someone that knows this stuff.

----------


## rocheey

> the only place i am fat is in the gut. lol.


43 isnt too old. Maybe I was too old when I started back up at 48, but I'm not too old now that I'm 50  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  and have been working out religiously.

Sounds like you have visceral fat. if you've got a pot belly, but can't pinch that much fat in the way of the abdomen, then a lot of the fat is stored inside, around your organs. Not good ... but cardio will do the trick better than just dieting will.

Find yourself a treadmill, behind a well-spandexed arse, and the time will fly by. And the spandex does wonders at jackin' up the old test levels  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## lovbyts

to old for what? I did my first cycle at 46, HRT at 45. I look better than I have ever looked. I cant say I am HEALTHIER because I ache/hurt daily. I would love to feel like I did in my 20s but look like I do now.

----------


## joe the boss

thanks look out, i am planning to go hard or stay home. age just a number

----------


## fummins

I will be 52 in 4 months,my pic is in my avatar, get your a$$ to the gym and tune your diet then get on the test TRT protocol and transform your body!

----------


## Vettester

Good advise, fummins.

Joe, our only obstacle is ourselves. Years ago, I'd say you can't compete with the 20yo version of yourself, basically due to hormone decline. Well, that's all changed, you don't have to have a hormone handicap anymore. 

Your the boss, Joe, make it happen!

----------


## kaju

Oh there is so much to say...... I do not know if I have time to say it all in this post.
first you were right to go to the doc and get blood work done. but the problem is most GP's do not know enough about this type of thing to truly help. Most endo docs try to play it so safe they end up not helping.
Just stick to your GP and get your test legally. You can come to this board and do more studying. go to some of the other sections like the diet section and AAS section. just read and you will eventually learn all you need to know about diet exercise and AAS.
also Just exercising alone will increase your natural endo test. But It will not happen while you are on TRT. 
I recommend you do core exercises until you build up your body strength and then go into doing isolation exercises.
some good core exercises are Dead lifts, Squats, behind the neck pull ups, and push ups. 
Isolation exercises are curls, tricep presses and so on.
I'm 47 and I do a cycle every summer. I have not went to TRT yet. My endo test is just fine. I'm in the gym year round and I go balls to the wall every time I go. I diet 11 months out of the year. I go to the gym 5-6 days a week. Ill take a week off every now and then and I take it really easy during the month of December the same month I do not diet.
Good luck

----------


## joe the boss

hey fellas i am back- got my scheduled changed and gym membership - got my protien powder. fish oil, creatine vitiam c. oh yeah and bcaa's i am ready to step up . having a problem putting together my diet. i am about 217 now- like i said my gut is the only place i can pinch an inch. i believe i can look alot bigger and better with at 200lbs . with some blood sweat and tears. i think i need a least 2700-3000 calories a day. can you help with how and when i supplement. i am ready !! next year this time i want to be able to walk the beach shirt off at 225lb beast. i wont let yall down. i will post progess and pics.

----------


## yannick35

I am doing eat stop eat right now and taking Oxylean its a new fat burner working fine, you need to eat a bit more protein but not that much, i have read both of brad pilon books and it really says you need around 120g of protein a day that is how much i am taking in, i don't take any protein powerder, BCAA did nothing for me, creatine i really hope you bought Kre Alkalyn its the best one pill before training one after and its all you need, fish oil.... a good multi vitamine might have been better.

Try to eat around 2000 cals a day to lose weight its not that hard eat less, i usually do intermitent fasting 12 hours per day or more.

I lost weight but my arms are still as big as they where if not even bigger since i starting training a bit heavy again.

I know there is a big marketing on diet theses days and lots of money to make from it, and this leads to so much confusing. Taking in more protein then you need will make you gain weight, and i don't beleive there is a macro nutrient better then the other, this all comes from brad pilon eat stop eat book and how much protein you really need, i have been following both principle for 2 months now and my body looks a lot better. 

I was quit amazed that even while eating all my protein in 1-2 meals and not the 5-6 meals per day i was able to retain all my muscles and not shrink into a pencil neck.

Went from 231 pounds to 210 pounds right now recently changed my training routine because my back pain is so much better training 5-6 times per week sometimes twice a day. Will start adding cardio soon but nothing major maybe stairmaster 20 minutes 3 times a week or so.

Diet is everything my friend. I am glad i was able to read ESE and intermittent fasting that opened my eyes to a whole new ballgame and the fact that you don't need all theses supplements.

I use kre-alkalyn 240 pilles cost around 39$ i have seen sales at 29$ this will last 2 months taken 2 pills a day. I also use a collagen and glucosamine complex animal flex no choice protect my joints and back pain, ON multi vitamins 3 caps a day i buy the 180 caps and it last 60 days you can get them online at 18$, i still use glutamine after training 5g, i feel this supplement as the same effect on me as creatine i have a kilo of this at home that i bought for 20$, i still have whey protein dymatize brand but as i said i barely use it anymore. Also since i want to lose weight and get back to 195 pounds i am using oxylean for 2 months and that's about it.

Drink plenty of water, eat when hungry and thats about it, diet is everything, if the diet is not fine tuned then training and all the cardio in the world will not make you lose weight, i have learned this the hard way.

Also eating 5-6 meals a day is a pain for me and reseach as proven that its the total amount of calories in the end that matters even if its 1 meal or 6, also the metabolism thing is a myth you don't get that much from eating more meals, and your blood sugar will go down the same thing when you fast, for 12-15 hours.

Some good books i really like also one that is free Fast-5, the warrior diet, eat stop eat. All of them will touch the IF principle.

----------


## P,B and J

I don't believe it's ever to old to start anything especially taking action towards enhancing your health, you just have to be a little smarter. I remember at the age of 22, slinging weights around, blasting through workouts etc. and as I get older working out has morphed into lighter weights with better form, posture and alignment and above all more cardio and eatting. Don't forget resting.

You are in the right place to learn more about the approach to your new way of life so hang in and research and ask questions at the gym. Watch for good and bad form, I'll bet you will spot it even with little experience. I do strongly advise you to look for a trainer you like too. The little investment is well worth it.

----------


## Times Roman

Never too old mate! I'm 48 and seeing some real good results.

----------


## lovbyts

> Never too old mate! I'm 48 and seeing some real good results.


Damn I didnt realize you where that old...  :2jk:  Im 48 in 3 months/October. 

You are right, never to old and I feel younger, look better than I did 10 years ago. I just wish I felt like I did 20 years ago. lol

----------


## P,B and J

Someone one asked; if you didn't know how old you are, how old would you be? For me the number would be 28 even though I am 46. I am working for bigger pecs and more definition in my abs.

----------


## FleshDevil

> yeah my dr did do labwork on me. and you are 100% right i start of good then i crash. she is my General practicioner. i am going to tell her that the way my meds are admminstered, is not really helping me. the only place i am fat is in the gut. lol. and i am trying to find the right diet. you info really helped me. i knew that that 1 cc was not not going to be enough. my sister gives me the injections . i plan to sit down with my dr and talk all this over. once again, thank alot. oh yeah i forgot to mention that i take synthroid for my hyperthroid.


I'm curious what your levels were to get on TRT? My doc refused me at 302 total and 1.7 free.

----------


## lovbyts

> I'm curious what your levels were to get on TRT? My doc refused me at 302 total and 1.7 free.


Mine where in the low 300s Time to find a new doc. It's not just about the numbers, it's about how you feel.

----------


## lifeforce0019

> Someone one asked; if you didn't know how old you are, how old would you be? For me the number would be 28 even though I am 46. I am working for bigger pecs and more definition in my abs.



That would be Satchel Paige!  :Wink/Grin:  He also said "Age is a question of mind over matter; if you don't mind, it doesn't matter! Or was that Mark Twain?!?!

 :Hmmmm:

----------


## FleshDevil

> Mine where in the low 300s Time to find a new doc. It's not just about the numbers, it's about how you feel.


Yeah we discussed how I felt and he agreed that I have some of the symptoms of low test,but the dumbass is refusing based on appearances,he told me I'm looking fine physically.

I sure as hell don't feel fine!

----------


## tom502

I am 43, and fat and feel like crap. My doc said I had low T, and offered the gel, but I told him I'd think about it. I never persued it. I did get some DHEA, but really, I don't think it's doing anything. I was taking 25g a day, then I bumped it to 100mg, and I don't know, nothing noticeable. I think my excess fat is holding me down. At 5'6" and 235 I look like current day Ron Jeremy, but with a smaller wang. And body aches, it's hard for me to even get out of bed, and I think I am getting arthritis in my elbow as it hurts like heck. I've been a bodybuilding enthusiast since maybe 1982, I say enthusiast because I followed the contests, training and supplement news, and I did belong to many gyms and did have times of hard workouts, but I've always lacked in discipline and perserverence, so I never made the bodybuilding goals I wished for. But I am a big bulky guy, yes with a lot of fat. I have never taken real gear. I have taken many OTC supplements. Currently taking a natural sterol complex, whey protein, creatine, and dhea, but I'm not sure if it's working, my aching elbow has made me take the last couple of days off, and I have been rethinking the whole situation. Starting Monday, I am focusing not on bulking or building, but or getting ripped and lean. Once I get some degree of rippedness, I will then focus on the buidling. I think I have some decent natural and built mass as it is now, just covered in fat. Anyway, maybe I should have made a new thread, but it's sorta my intro post now.

----------


## VegasRenegade

bunch of young kids I will be 57 Saturday just started almost training again diet is the thing for sure. I have lost 50 pounds since last year. check out pics on contest thred.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> time for me to jump in the water. and yes i am a newbie to this. 43 yrs old.
> 5'9 215lb- bloated gut and a weak a$$ core.with some fat. also i need help with my diet. the other areas are good. my doc gave me prescrip for test cyp. i take 1 cc amonth. i want to know what can i do to step it up. i keep reading about cycles but i dont understand the conversions for cc's to mg or ml. should i split the 1 cc dose up 4 dosages or what. i dont think 1 cc a week sounds right. ok you can stop laughing already cause you know i am new to this but i am trying to get going the right way. i would like to get to about 225lbs. no six pack needed just want to be able to come out of my shirt at the beach . and shut up my daughter who is always making fun of my stomach. thanks for the help. remember- always go hard or stay home. oh yeah will i need a pct aftrewards.


I do not know that you should be cycling. What is your diet like? What is your workout routine?

Is 43 too old? Are you kidding?

Go to the diet and workout sections and post them up. Then get to work following the advice given.

43 too old . . . sheesh.

----------


## mperk

What a bunch of old bastards on this site! Lol. I'm 51 and started from scratch at 47! And made great changes. It is tough to gain weight that is muscle tho. It's all diet and heavy lifting but great to see the changes in the mirror. I'm the same weight (210) I was 5 years ago but my bf went from 27% to about 10% ATM. Pants from 37+ to 33! And IMO it's definitely been worth it.

Good luck bro

----------


## bikeral

I am glad to see there are so many here in my age range. I started back in the gym last year at 44 and now at 45 I feel great. I lost over 65 lbs (Down from 277lbs) and have greatly improved my endurance and stamina. My goal is to be in better physical shape than I was when I was in my 20's in the military spending my free time at the base gym. At first I thought my age would hold me back but as I progress I see that it is never too late. The gains are not as fast as in my 20's but my diet and focus are much better as well as my patience. Good luck to all.

Stats as of today. 45 years old/6'1"/212lbs/19%BF

----------


## SlimJoe

Welcome

----------


## ranman32566

Keep an open mind and you can do anything...Welcome aboard

----------


## boz

Welcome

----------


## Stickman123

I'm 40 and thought I was too old until I started hanging out here. This place is amazing and I'm learning a ton every day.

----------

